
Pandora signs up with rights admin company as it plots on-demand service - 6stringmerc
http://www.completemusicupdate.com/article/pandora-signs-up-with-rights-admin-company-as-it-plots-on-demand-service/
======
6stringmerc
> _Music Reports, the rights administration company that was bragging at SXSW
> earlier this year that its platform could overcome the streaming sector’s
> mechanical rights problem._

This is very interesting, and I'm surprised to have not heard of them before.

Spotify being sued by David Lowery (Cracker) as a class-action is related to
publishing issues. Wonder how this might fit in the grand scheme of things.
Seems there are several tech players in this field...cool.

